# Dvd drive shows up in bios but not in my computer



## armysgt1

A few day days ago I reinstalled windows 7 because I got a new motherboard. My dvd drive has been working fine up until now. It shows up in my bios and in device manager in Windows, but I can't get it to show up in my computer and use the damn thing. I have no idea what could have caused this. It says the device can not start because of an I/0 error. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## StrangleHold

First try going in device manager, right click on it, click uninstall and reboot and let it reinstall the drivers. If its a IDE drive, you dont have two drives on the same cable with the jumpers set wrong?


----------



## armysgt1

OK, just tried that, for some reason it's showing up as an scsi disk device in device manager. This can't be right because it's always shown up as a cd-rom device. And yeah, this is the only drive on the IDE cable.


----------



## Ryan_Fpv

This happened to me after using Daemon tools. Still haven't figured out how to fix it, damn thing is useless. If you have any luck, let me know!


----------



## armysgt1

It's in disk management where I try and initialize it and it says it operation cannot be performed because of an I/O error.


----------



## armysgt1

Oh yeah, that may be the problem for me as well. I see now that did just install daemon tools lite and I recognized this problem shortly after. No idea how to fix this though.


----------



## armysgt1

I have read countless forums and tried so many things. Looks like I'm going to have to reinstall windows again. Yay!


----------



## StrangleHold

http://support.microsoft.com/mats/cd_dvd_drive_problems/en-us


----------



## armysgt1

Already tried it 3 or 4 times. Doesn't find the drive even though it's there in device manager and disk management. Thanks though.


----------



## StrangleHold

In disk management does it show a drive letter?


----------



## armysgt1

No, it shows the disk and says not initialized. I right click on it and try to initialize it and it tells me there is an I/0 error every time.


----------



## StrangleHold

Try to assign it a drive letter.


----------



## armysgt1

There's no option to do that. When i right click on the available space where it says new simple volume,etc, they are all grayed out except for properties.


----------



## StrangleHold

Missed where you said it was showing up as a scsi disk device. Try finding the IDE controller it is on in device manager, right click it and click uninstall and reboot.


----------



## armysgt1

For some reason it doesn't show is as a scsi device anymore, just "disk drive." I just looked through the entire device manager twice, IDE controller is nowhere to be found.


----------



## johnb35

Post a screen shot of your device manager please.


----------



## armysgt1

Hmm, how do i do that?  Edit:figured it out hang on.


----------



## armysgt1

How do I make this bigger without going over the filesize?


----------



## StrangleHold

Should be listed as something like IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers.

Edit
On the view tab in device manager check show hidden devices.


----------



## johnb35

If only it was bigger I could actually see what it says.

Click on the device manager window, press alt and print screen button together,  then go to mspaint and press ctrl-v at the same time.  Save the pic as jpg.


----------



## armysgt1

Ha ha, yeah I'm trying to figure this out!


----------



## johnb35

check my edit on my last post.  that might help


----------



## armysgt1

I hope this worked. wow, why is it so big? I did exactly what you said


----------



## armysgt1

OK, I clicked show hidden devices, it shows a category called non plug and play devices and within that menu there is one that says IDE channel. That's all there is as far as IDE, ATAPI. There is an option to uninstall. Should I?


----------



## johnb35

Check your bios for an option if you are using a plug and play OS and choose yes.  

However, I just had to reinstall windows on a compaq desktop because the ide/atapi driver wouldn't install correctly.  The only solution was to reinstall windows.

Try uninstalling it under non plug and play and reboot after changing the bios to yes for plug and play OS.


----------



## armysgt1

OK, thanks, hang on a sec.


----------



## armysgt1

No luck. There was no option for plug and play that I saw.


----------



## johnb35

What happens when you uninstall the device in the non plug and play section?


----------



## armysgt1

Absolutely nothing. The driver is gone but the drive is still showing in the device manager window as well as the bios and disk management.


----------



## StrangleHold

Try uninstalling Daemon tools, reboot and run the fix in post 8 again, reboot again and see what happens.


----------



## armysgt1

Yeah, I already tried that. I've seriously tried every possible combination/solution I can think of short of taking a 9 iron to the damn thing. It will even boot a dvd from the bios such as my windows install dvd, it's obviously something to do with windows itself. I just wish i could understand why at this point. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## armysgt1

Yeah, ended up reinstalling windows, now everything is fine. Thanks everyone for all your help. I really appreciate it.


----------

